# Help identifying wood dowels.



## les-smith (Mar 23, 2007)

I got these wood dowels from a friend and I can't figure out a few.  Maybe you all can help.  This is what I think.  Top to bottom: (2)Zebra wood, (3)Cocobolo, (2) ? Maybe light colored Cocobolo, (1)Bocote, & (2)Walnut


----------



## cd18524 (Mar 23, 2007)

Your assessment looks pretty good to me.

Chris


----------



## JimGo (Mar 23, 2007)

The only ones that bug me are the lighter colored Cocobolo.  Not that I haven't seen Coco that color, but it still looks pretty light for that much wood.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 24, 2007)

That's really cool!!  I've never seen exotic hardwood dowels before.  Bet they did not come out of the rack at Home Depot.  Any idea where they were acquired originally??


----------



## Nolan (Mar 24, 2007)

Good call except light colored cocobolo, probably need to see it close up to tell for sure[]
Nolan


----------



## les-smith (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br /> Any idea where they were acquired originally??



He makes them.  He uses square stock and routers it.  He sells them cut into little pieces as beads and such for people that make jewelry.


----------



## chitswood (Mar 24, 2007)

You got most of them, I'm not sure about the lighter cocobolo?

Teak?
Spanish cedar?


----------



## Tea Clipper (Mar 24, 2007)

I wonder if that's canarywood?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 25, 2007)

Nawh, the grain lines are too dark for canary wood.. You got me on that one, not quite sure it's cocobolo though.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 25, 2007)

The lighter one might be DIW; I've had some that was light like that and all orange.


----------

